

5 ways engineers are like hot chicks - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/5-ways-engineers-are-like-hot-chicks

======
seasoup
This article should be followed up with an article titled "Thousands of ways
engineers are NOT like hot chicks"

~~~
scorpioxy
Yeah, this article is so wrong I don't even know where to begin.

I clicked on it because I thought it would be funny. But it seems the author
is trying to be serious.

One thing that did annoy me is the "impossible" part. At least personally,
when I say something is impossible then it means its impossible. When I say
something is not easy, then I mean that given the current restrictions(money,
time, people...) it can't be done.

